# side mirror loose



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I may know the answer to my own question, but I'll ask it anyway.

The ball joint on the side mirror on my '67 is loose. Not so loose that it won't stay up, but loose enough that you have to adjust it every time you get in, because closing the door makes it fall.

Is there a way to tighten that, or is that going to be a replacement item?


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Since I'm the only one driving my '66, I set the mirror where I wanted it and then put a little blue locktite around the ball. Not real sophisticated, and not a fix if you have multiple drivers, but it worked tor me.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

mine does that too. very annoying. I used a dab of super glue.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

For what it's worth. If you really have to have your original, you could try the following repair that has worked for me in the past on my 65's. Remove mirror from vehicle, place on a solid cloth covered surface, glass side down. Using a 'sharp' punch and 'small', I repeat small hammer, carefully peen down the opening around the mirror ball. Over time the hole gets enlarged and distorted, reducing the ability to grab the ball firmly. This is a shade tree repair and will work for a while, unfortunately the metal has become fatigued and will let go over time but this repair will buy you some time. New mirrors I believe are about $40-50 and typically are good quality. Some of you may already know this but the original mirrors can be reversed. Place a small piece of wood on the mirror surface, push in slightly to relieve pressure off the retaining clip, remove clip and mirror will come out. You typically will find a 'new' surface on the reverse side, replace in reverse order. Don't loose the internal springs. Found a couple of original mirrors at a swap meet, good chrome but I guess discarded due to bad mirror surface. Found 'new' mirror on reverse side'. Never thought of using locktite/super glue, less work ....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think what DSMTiger said.....perhaps the locktite green sleeve locker. The ball socket does wear, is pot metal, and was not meant to be in service for 50 years.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

See this post if you still have issues with your mirror being loose. http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/wing-mirror-head-loose-68-gto-90729/


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

@rickmpontiac @NZ-GTO - this post: Wing mirror-head loose - 68 GTO is BRILLIANT! Easy and works perfectly. thanks!


----------



## gtovet49 (Jun 24, 2017)

I had this problem, too. On another forum, another owner gave out this advice. Remove the mirror from the car. Remove the mirror glass from the frame. Cut out a small 1" square piece of plastic from a milk jug. Install this piece between the socket and ball. This will add just enough friction to hold the mirror in place. Not permanent but will last for many years.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

gtovet49 said:


> I had this problem, too. On another forum, another owner gave out this advice. Remove the mirror from the car. Remove the mirror glass from the frame. Cut out a small 1" square piece of plastic from a milk jug. Install this piece between the socket and ball. This will add just enough friction to hold the mirror in place. Not permanent but will last for many years.


That works, but if you can get the glass out w/o breaking it or the snap ring, peening the housing is a permanent solution.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Same here on my 66, orig. dated mirror.. When I first got it 8 yrs. ago I put on a repro GM mirror, my wife happened to come outside as I just got done putting it on and said OMG your not actually leaving that on are you. I switched it back immediately of course and thought what would I do back in the day, Easy.. a drop or two of super glue on the ball lasts for months..problem solved.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

IceBolt said:


> @rickmpontiac @NZ-GTO - this post: Wing mirror-head loose - 68 GTO is BRILLIANT! Easy and works perfectly. thanks!


Update - "borrowed" Scott Drake 1968 Mustang mirrors and swapped originals....much better - can control driver side mirror with indoor cable and passenger mirror is actually useful.


----------

